# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест персональных IDS/IPS на защиту от атак на уязвимые приложения (июнь 2012)

## CyberWriter

В конце прошлого года наш информационно-аналитический центр провёл тест на защиту фаерволов от внутренних атак. Однако, для полноты картины, мы считаем, что нужно провести ряд дополнительных тестов, чтобы составить полное представление о возможностях различных фаерволов. Одним из ключевых здесь, с нашей точки зрения, является тестирование модулей IDS/IPS (Intrusion Detection System, Intrusion Prevention System - система обнаружения и предотвращения вторжений) на защиту от внешних атак на уязвимые приложения.Дело в том, что на данный момент персональный фаервол в классическом понимании этого слова уже не существует. Для эффективной защиты он интегрировать в себя модуль IDS/IPS. Если он эффективно работает, то не имеет значение открытие того или иного протокола или порта, т.к. внешняя атака все равно будет обнаружена и ликвидирована данным модулем.Основная задача IDS/IPS - отражение сетевых атак. Под сетевой атакой здесь понимается атака компьютера, совершаемая удаленно злоумышленником или вредоносной программой. Такие атаки могут производиться из Интернета или локальной сети для получения контроля над целевой системой, несанкционированного доступа к данным или вывода системы из строя на определенный период времени. Большинство внешних сетевых атак базируются на уязвимостях операционных систем, установленных прикладных программ, протоколов или их реализаций.Цель данного теста – показать способность IDS/IPS противостоять внешним атакам на уязвимые операционную систему и прикладные программы. В ходе данного тестирования на уязвимую систему проводились внешние атаки при помощи различных эксплойтов. Следует отметить, что в тесте исследовались только такие атаки, при которых атака производится в пассивном режиме, т.е. в ситуации, когда пользователь не совершает никаких активных действий (не открывает файлы или веб-страницы, не скачивает данные и т.д.).Важно отметить, что данный тест нельзя рассматривать как комплексный тест фаерволом на защиту от всех внешних атак, которых, безусловно, гораздо больше.Методология проведения теста  
Анализ результатов теста и награды*Краткое содержание:*
- Введение
- Проверка IDS/IPS на защиту от атак типа Remote Code Execution
 - Сравнение качества защиты на стандартных и максимальных настройках
 - Проверка IDS/IPS на защиту от внешних DoS-атак
- Сканирование портов
- Итоговые результаты теста и награды 
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru


*Основные результаты тестирования*
Награда
Тестируемый продукт
Вариант настроек
Всего [%]]

*
 Gold Personal IDS/IPS Award*
Kaspersky
Standard/Max
94%

Norton
Standard/Max
82%

*
 Silver Personal IDS/IPS Award*
Comodo
Max
71%

McAfee
Standard/Max
71%

Trend Micro
Max
67%

Comodo
Standard
65%

*
 Bronze Personal IDS/IPS Award*
Avast
Standard/Max
59%

Avira
Standard/Max
59%

Dr.Web
Standard/Max
59%

Eset
Max
59%

G DATA
Max
59%

Panda
Max
59%

PC Tools
Max
59%

Trend Micro
Standard
59%

AVG
Max
47%

BitDefender
Standard/Max
47%

ZoneAlarm
Max
47%

*Нет награды*
F-Secure
Standard/Max
41%

Microsoft
Standard/Max
41%

Online Solutions
Standard/Max
41%

AVG
Standard
35%

G DATA
Standard
35%

Jetico
Standard/Max
35%

Outpost
Standard/Max
35%

Panda
Standard
35%

PC Tools
Standard
35%

ZoneAlarm
Standard
29%

Online Armor
Standard/Max
26%



подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

